# Week one down tough but making it, poop patrol and JP's



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tough week, I'm on poop patrol, my poo. Sorry if this is too gross. I haven't eaten much ,for two days I ate nothing ,but ate a little in the following days, might not be eating enough to make poo...

Pray things start to work, no BM for a week now and yesterday one of my JP drains is sucking air. It kept leaking, not fun, blood and fluid soaked clothes a couple times until we figured out the problem...

I called the docs and we put masking tape on it to hold suction... JP's suction the fluids out after a major surgery and if they can't be fixed, fluid builds up at surgical site, not wanting new ones but in since they do that in surgery...not good...

Good thing we're mechanics! We fixed it so far... Lol!

Sorry to burden everyone... but if "poo happens" needs to happen here for sure...

Pray for Al too, he pulled an all nighter with me last night.. I'd be lost without him...

I told Al we should send them a bill for all this.... for fixing the plumbing!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Michelle. Glad to hear you are on the road to recovery, although it is sometimes a long and difficult road. My husband had base of tongue cancer 5 years ago and had a feeding tube in for 5 months because he lost the ability to swallow during radiation and chemo treatments. His "tube" would leak at times and we used gauze pads and medical tape for sensitive skin to hold it in place which helped. 

As far as the "poo" issues go, are you on narcotic pain killers? Nothing will bind you up better than taking them. :w00t:

As difficult as it is, your body needs nourishment to heal so you might have to force yourself to eat and the best thing is to push tons of water. Adding Metamucil will help add some "bulk" and Miralax will definitely getting things moving. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Continued prayers for your continued healing. Wanda and Lily


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, you are a little bit :wacko1::wacko1: but I love it!!! :HistericalSmiley:
My solution would be the same as for the pups---eat fresh dates---the really big Medjoul ones---I take out the pits & put toasted pecans in them---I am addicted just because I love them so much. Chase them w/a cup of hot tea!
Al is precious---but then you know that already!:thumbsup:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

These ladies sound like they really know what they are talking about. I have no advice, but wanted to tell you how much I admire you and the way you are handling this. I will keep praying for both you and Al. You are so lucky to have such a wonderful man in your life.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Michelle, you are a little bit :wacko1::wacko1: but I love it!!! :HistericalSmiley:
> My solution would be the same as for the pups---eat fresh dates---the really big Medjoul ones---I take out the pits & put toasted pecans in them---I am addicted just because I love them so much. Chase them w/a cup of hot tea!
> Al is precious---but then you know that already!:thumbsup:


 

good advise, if you were closer I would send you some fresh Medjoul dates, we have so many date farms here, love the dates, especially chocolate covered ones:innocent:
I'm surprised they didn't tell you to use duct tape everything can be fixed with it:innocent:
Seriously Michelle, I'm sorry this is happening, my daughter had breast reduction a few months ago, she actually got a infection from the tubes, so be so careful, I continue my prayers for you and Al


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

One of my drains leaked the 10 days it was in. BS nurse fiddled with it, but couldn't get it to work properly. I put a sanitary pad on it and changed as necessary. Eat a lot of what you can, try OTC things, or call doc.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Michelle I am sorry you are having to deal with something so aggrevating after a long agonizing illness and surgery. I hope the tape works and the drain continues to do it's job. You are a very brave lady.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a great husband you have. Sorry it was a difficult week. Your system has been through so much, it will take some time for things to get running normally again. You also want to be careful that you do not strain anything. Are prunes a possibility? Would they help get the engine started again? Gentle hugs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm on narcs but less than 1/3 of what they originally perscribed,I hate pain pills. Plus I know they constipate you big time... Lots of fluids, on about 3 litres of water per day, so pee is flowing,Lol !
Might have to look into Metamucil,I have to be careful since I'm in kidney failure.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Michelle. Don't worry, shite (Irish way) always happens. Lol

Praying for a speedy recovery. Al too.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

KAG said:


> Aww, Michelle. Don't worry, shite (Irish way) always happens. Lol
> 
> Praying for a speedy recovery. Al too.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxo


We say that too, I hope "shite" happens before I explode...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - thank God they didn't remove your "humor-ous." :HistericalSmiley: You're a riot. I am sorry about the drains. Don't know much about that but hoping your fix works. Is there a folo up doc in your area if you need one since I know the hospital is far from you?
Now about poo - that I can relate to. :blink: After my surgery last year I didn't go for days, and all I could think of was SM and poop patrol and how much we worry about our fluffs. olice: It took I think 5 days after not eating before surgery, throwing up from anesthesia and not eating that much after and being on pain meds. Two things that helped me...prunes - get those little packs of three and eat one pack a day and also Colace helped - you can get the store brand. I had to take them when pregnant - one capsule a day and really helps as well as drinking lots of water. Hope these help and they're easy to get.

Big hugs to Al for being Nurse/Repairman/Mechanic Al and taking such good care of his loved lady!! He's such a keeper. 

This too shall pass...geez I hope everything passes. B)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - thank God they didn't remove your "humor-ous." :HistericalSmiley: You're a riot. I am sorry about the drains. Don't know much about that but hoping your fix works. Is there a folo up doc in your area if you need one since I know the hospital is far from you?
> Now about poo - that I can relate to. :blink: After my surgery last year I didn't go for days, and all I could think of was SM and poop patrol and how much we worry about our fluffs. olice: It took I think 5 days after not eating before surgery, throwing up from anesthesia and not eating that much after and being on pain meds. Two things that helped me...prunes - get those little packs of three and eat one pack a day and also Colace helped - you can get the store brand. I had to take them when pregnant - one capsule a day and really helps as well as drinking lots of water. Hope these help and they're easy to get.
> 
> Big hugs to Al for being Nurse/Repairman/Mechanic Al and taking such good care of his loved lady!! He's such a keeper.
> ...



I love prunes too,I'll have Al get me some, on Colace and Miralax and mineral oil right now, will probably blow up the dunny when it hits!

Thank you Susan and Tyler so much for the cute card, I needed a laugh! Sorry I couldn't get a better piccie.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Michelle! Hag in there girl! Miralax is what I had after neck surgery. Pain meds really do a job on you. Sounds like "things" are going to happen tonight!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a great sense of humour  I like to use Natural Calm for that. It is just Magnesium Citrate which can get things moving, and we tend to need more magnesium anyway.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dear Michelle-I hope your on the mend real soon. :wub: I am so sorry your going through all of this. You sure have a wonderful DH. :wub: 

PS-Colace worked for me post op. was several days but finally helped. 

Take care and rest up. :innocent::innocent:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, I'm so glad your sense of humor remained intact! I don't have any other suggestions other than . . .pumpkin???


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just realized I am here checking to see if "anything" happened. LOL I hope so and that you are having a comfortable night.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Back to the hospital in the morning, let's hope they can get me pooing and my JP fixed, I better see if they can get me some Combivent, hard to breathe and i feel the flu, don't want to take chances...

Hugs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Michelle. Hope things go well. Same hospital?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

My prayers are with you. Things will work or and before you know it you will feel 100% better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Same hospital. Will be leaving in a couple hours.. can't sleep... Hugs everyone!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Feel better soon Michelle, I'm sure they can fix it up in no time.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Awe MIchelle, I hope it settles down soon for you. Al is definitely a saint!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

You are very much a lady in waiting. Miralax. I think that's how you spell it. I had to take it when part of my stomach herniated into my esophagus and the surgeons where I live ( aka stickville ) they air lifted me to Atlanta for emergency surgery. I had a drain too. I'm an RN and I worked in the ER and ICU for more than 20 years. 
I was totally freaking out my hubby had to drive of course nearly two hours and I did t get to see him until it was over. 
Opiads will definatly stop up the ole plumbing and that was a life safer. 
I totally hope you feel better soon Hun.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

If ALL else fails, have you ever heard of a "Brown Cow"? All it is, is a warm milk and molasses enema. And let me tell you --IT WORKS!! We are in Stickville too and our hospital here uses them all the time. My daughter is a pharmacy technician. The ER sends a request to the pharm and Sarah mixes it and brings it to the ER. She mixes at least 5 or 6 a week!! Seriously, I hope you get to feeling better very soon. Gentle hugs and puppy tail wags..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They replaced the bulb and it works great. Going to send me a couple extras since one of my other ones is acting up. Be glad when they pull them. They pulled one before I left hospital. Still on poop patrol. It's getting closer. You'll probably hear it go from across the country. Lol.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Michelle it's good to see you are back home and got some relief with the bulb, and got some spares. And hopefully you will be off patrol soon. take care.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> They replaced the bulb and it works great. Going to send me a couple extras since one of my other ones is acting up. Be glad when they pull them. They pulled one before I left hospital. Still on poop patrol. It's getting closer. You'll probably hear it go from across the country. Lol.


Glad they fixed it and sent "extra parts." :HistericalSmiley: Try not to worry so much about going to the bathroom. When I finally stopped worrying about it, that's when it happened.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey Michelle I've been largely MIA here for a bit and only checked in sporadically but you've been in my prayers. I have been following your surgery and postoperative progress even though I haven't posted much. First off, I'm really glad Al is such a great and willing support and it sounds like you have a good medical team on your side. Secondly, I'm so impressed that you have such a great spirit about everything. 

You've been given great "moving" advice lol. I'd think brown cow could work orally-- molasses is great for constipation. When I had surgery I had DH buy me baby food prunes because for some reason I can't handle the mouth feel of prunes, but they really work. Warm prune juice can also be very effective. Im sure your medical team has advice that would help-- is there an advice nurse you could call?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the long trip, many laxitives and more food did it.. We have Poo!!!! not much but better now. Gross I know but we fluff mom's use poo as our indicators or health too... It's finally moving along now...
They had to cut out a cyst on my cheek from the oxygen rubbed,funny they warned it might leave a scar,I thought still beats the festering goose egg on my cheek now...Lol! It will be minimal, not like I'm a Loreal make up model! Lol!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((finally)))):celebrate - firewor


I AM NO LOREAL MODEL EITHER, STILL PRAYING FOR YOU


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah!!!! Congrats on the poop  you will feel better everyday now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: Phew!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless your heart! I know you feel better now!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :smheat: Phew!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Lisi & Kitzi say not "Phew" but "Peeeeuh"!!!!!:smtease::goof::goof:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

spookiesmom said:


> One of my drains leaked the 10 days it was in. BS nurse fiddled with it, but couldn't get it to work properly. I put a sanitary pad on it and changed as necessary.


Wonder if my DH would agree to this. They pulled his drain out before he left the hospital and it is still leaking.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

arty::clap::cheer::happy:
Yay! I'm so glad you finally got to poop! You must feel some better after that, lol. You did get lots of good advice for it in case it happens again, except not the mag citrate since you have kidney failure. Sometimes, heating a cup of prune juice helps too.

If any of your drains start leaking again, you could wrap a puppy pee pad (clean and unused one, of course :HistericalSmiley: ) around it to keep it from getting on your clothes and everywhere. But I hope you won't have that problem again.

By the way, could I borrow Al when I come home from having my knee replacement? Surgery is scheduled for Feb. 11 and if all goes well, I should come home on Valentine's Day. Ray plans to be here that week after I'm home and he's good at trying to be helpful. But Al sounds like he just knows what to do without being told. (You know I'm just joking about borrowing him, right? LOL!)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Leila'sMommy said:


> :
> By the way, could I borrow Al when I come home from having my knee replacement? Surgery is scheduled for Feb. 11 and if all goes well, I should come home on Valentine's Day. Ray plans to be here that week after I'm home and he's good at trying to be helpful. But Al sounds like he just knows what to do without being told. (You know I'm just joking about borrowing him, right? LOL!)


Does that mean she doesn't just want to borrow him, but that she will keep him?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Drink some prune juice, nasty tasting (IMO) but not undrinkable. It's 'get things going'!

Hoping all things are working as they should soon~


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Leila'sMommy said:


> arty::clap::cheer::happy:
> Yay! I'm so glad you finally got to poop! You must feel some better after that, lol. You did get lots of good advice for it in case it happens again, except not the mag citrate since you have kidney failure. Sometimes, heating a cup of prune juice helps too.
> 
> If any of your drains start leaking again, you could wrap a puppy pee pad (clean and unused one, of course :HistericalSmiley: ) around it to keep it from getting on your clothes and everywhere. But I hope you won't have that problem again.
> ...


I need to clone more "Als", I could use a few extra Als and I know he could use a few too! I might have to go into business..."Renta-Al"...
I'm so very lucky his first wife didn't want him... I met him 7 years after his divorce, after he quit drugs and straightened up.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sounds like your having a good day Michelle, thinking of you


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

It's like when you're potty training. Yeah you made poo!!!! Good girl. What do you want for your treat? To feel better I'm sure


----------

